# Benefits of a Downpipe on the 2.5L?



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

So I searched and looked in the FaQ but nothing jumped out at me, As the title states, what are the benefits of a downpipe on the 2.5L, other than making more noise?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

It feels like the 2.5 forums are being trolled a lot more these days...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

FLUFFYsk8erMAN said:


> So I searched and looked in the FaQ but nothing jumped out at me, As the title states, what are the benefits of a downpipe on the 2.5L, other than making more noise?


I have a catted usp downpipe/midpipe on my 2.5. It does makes a sexy sound. As for power maybe a few more ponies. I timed a few acceleration runs and did notice a slight change.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

itskohler said:


> It feels like the 2.5 forums are being trolled a lot more these days...


Sure does... I guess we're all becoming O.G. In this forum. I'm not opposed to new people coming in, but there are several test pipe threads. Technically the 2.5 doesn't have a down pipe. 
I think people are coming in due to everyone that returned their lease. More members is Nice, but this had better not turn into the Mk5 forum


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry if it seems like Im trolling, I'm just curious is all. I have a Carbonio and the Vw Sport exhaust in my car, was trying to decide what to do next.. The car is already loud so if that is all you really notice out of it, ill spend the money on a flash or something else.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Tune would be your best option.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The car is loud with an OEM "sport" exhaust and an intake? No way dude! It'll really open up with a test pipe, but I agree with itskohler... Tune is going to be your best bet. I bought my test pipe used with maybe 2k on it. Got a great deal on it. Search for a used one and save your Pennies for a tune. You'll never touch your cars true potential without a tune.
I'm running c2 turbo manifold, to usp test pipe, to 2.5" Eurojet exhaust and I don't think my car is loud at all. I mean its a low rumble at idle and when pushing the go pedal to the floor, it just goes aggressive and screams. Never too loud though IMO.

If you're already feeling loud/obnoxious, then a test pipe might not be your best purchase. 
Now...will you feel it? I think its almost guaranteed you'll expect more from it...but it will gain a few hp... at that I mean maybe 3hp. It was very noticeable for my car being turbo...it opened up and went like stink!

A chip though, you'll feel immediately upon start up. And every gear you're in will surely make you stoked. You aren't even getting the full benefit of your intake and mild exhaust...
Chip it first then see if you want more.

Go with either c2 or united Motorsports. Because they know this motor and offer real gains over any other chip tuner for the 2.5 I love c2.but Jeff at um is legit! Plus with either tuner you have future options for short runner intake manis and/or turbo


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Go with either c2 or united Motorsports. Because they know this motor and offer real gains over any other chip tuner for the 2.5 I love c2.but Jeff at um is legit! Plus with either tuner you have future options for short runner intake manis and/or turbo


 This. Revo, APR, GIAC, and all the other tuning companies abandoned the 2.5 a long time ago.


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Go with either c2 or united Motorsports. Because they know this motor and offer real gains over any other chip tuner for the 2.5 I love c2.but Jeff at um is legit! Plus with either tuner you have future options for short runner intake manis and/or turbo


Good to know i was thinking Apr or UM but ill have to check out c2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

UM and C2 are neck and neck. APR should never be considered.


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

UM's Software options are strait forward on their site, But I don't know what to make of C2's options. Obviously i don't want C2's Race but there's not much of an explanation between the other 2 software choices.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Street is designed to work with a stock exhaust system. Race is designed to work with a high flow cat and headers.

Street is what you should probably get.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have my usp testpipe coming in late next week. I'll let you know how I like it. :]


----------

